# Indian Lake Catfish Tournament



## icetester (Feb 16, 2015)

yeah, that time of year again...So, have they changed the rules yet regarding flathead catfish? 

I know I know, just go target flatties right? 3 nights of fishing for a bite or two doesnt jive for the new guys I'd like to bring along. Idk, I figure at $500 minimum a person towards the local economy would be a nice jolt for the area. That's $2,000 for 4, plus myself another $500 just on non essential goods. Would be a heck of a deal to just have a $5 side pot for flatties or just two separate pots at $15. It would almost double profits for the cause, and another 30 prizes being handed out. That format would keep all anglers in the game until the very end, not like past years when you here a 40# flattie was caught the first 6 hours of the tournament. I guess I'm just wondering the benefits of keeping the format the same, while losing entries each year.

I know I'm beating a dead horse


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

nope same setup, passing again this year!


----------



## icetester (Feb 16, 2015)

Bummer, thx for that info...we backed out as well...


----------



## icetester (Feb 16, 2015)

What end up being the winning weight this year? Anyone?


----------

